# Hewlett-Packard Hp-01 Wrist Calculator



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi all

Well, I have recently purchased a couple of new pieces I have been looking for for quite sometime, and here is the first!

Introduced to the Market in 1977 the HP-01 from Hewlett Packard was a revolution in technology, a calculator (and much more) wrist watch. When new the watch was outrageously expensive, $650-$850, or the price of a new family sedan! The watch was a wonder of micro technology:










The HP-01 was unique not only as the only Hewlett-Packard watch but due to these unique features:

Datatype for time, date, and time interval, and the ability to perform mathematics on these datatypes.

A stopwatch that allows the stopwatch time to be multiplied or divided by a constant, and continuously display the results. This was referred to as a "Dynamic Rate Calculation."

The HP-01 was Hewlett-Packard's first algebraic calculator. Prior to the HP-01, all Hewlett-Packard calculators used Reverse Polish notation. In later years,some HP calculators used a mixture of both.










The example I have is the one I really wanted, Stainless steel (most where GP) with Lizard skin strap and deployment buckle! It isn't perfect, the odd mark on the crystal and the case needs refinishing, but it is working perfectly and is in a lot better condition that I am at 33 










The time is viewed by pressing the bottom right button, date bottom left and stop watch top right

The calculator functions are operated by using the key which is built in to the buckle and then detacted easily!










These are not everyones taste but man is it mine, very cool, very funky and just one of the most retro pieces I have ever owned! It is due off to Piotr (http://www.crazywatches.pl) fairly soon for a make over but anyone interested in finding out more, have a look at the superb write up Uli has made on led-forever

http://www.led-forever.com/html/hp-01_led_calculator_watch.html


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

It's a great looking watch.

There was someone on the auction site, recently, selling one his wife had made for him while she worked at HP. It had a shed load of extras but I agree with you, it looks far more stylish with the lizard strap.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey Tom... Glad you finally received it!

Here's the gold version of mine + the other. I also have all of the boxes and accessories. I prefer the bracelet versions - those integrated metal bracelets look so good.

Enjoy it - yer gonna love it!



















Be sure and wear it! Don't just stick it in a drawer somewhere... use it!!

What was that? 1 of 2.......??


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

I am actually more intrigued by the watch above the Silver HP-01. What on earth is that?

It looks unusual & very desirable, any chance of some pictures of it in action please?


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

FuriousPig said:


> I am actually more intrigued by the watch above the Silver HP-01. What on earth is that?
> 
> It looks unusual & very desirable, any chance of some pictures of it in action please?


Not to hi-jack the thread, but it is a Synchronar 2100 designed by the genius Roger Riehl and labeled as the "World's first solar powered watch". The panels on top are actually solar panels and the time reads out on the bottom like a driver's style. Totally sealed module. The sliders on top work the time and date, alarm, seconds functions, etc. Good thing it was solar because it was a power hog with the LED's. Bought it new in the 70's with box papers, everything. Wasn't cheap then!










There is a lot of info out there... google it... and Thanx FP.


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

I swore I would never get back in to LED watches again, after I accidentally binned my collection (Don't ask), but both these watches exhibit extreme desirability.

Congratulations on your acquisition dickstar, it is lovely & I particularly like the complimentary 'futuristic' buckle on the strap. The whole ensemble will catch many an eye.

As for the Synchronar 2100; I think I am in love. The fact you don't ever have to take it of, even in the bath, is icing on the cake. Thanks for the info & pictures.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanx again FP... obviously RR was way ahead of his time as you see new solar powered watches just coming out on the market, what... 35 years later?

That 'futuristic' buckle was factory on the special order lizard skin. I worked at the HP division that manufactured these. How else do you think I was able to purchase 2? When it wasn't the commercial success that HP had hoped for, they really gave the employees a discounted price. Plus they allowed monthly payroll deductions! Turned out to be quite the investment!


----------



## Top Cat (Feb 24, 2011)

The HP01 is a sunning piece of technology and history. I would love to get my hands on one. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Top Cat said:


> The HP01 is a *sunning* piece of technology and history. I would love to get my hands on one. Thank you for sharing.


I thought you were talking about the Synchronar!

Thanx... you *NEED* to pick yourself up one of these! The technology was and is, truly amazing. I doubt it will ever be duplicated or improved upon. You will have a lot of fun with it and it never fails to get noticed. Just need to buy batteries by the gross if you use it a lot.


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

Just caught Antiques Road Show tonight & the HP01 & the Synchronar were on it; although they all seemed more excited by the Pulsar P1(?) which doesn't look anywhere near as eye catching.

Suppose it all depends on why you collect.


----------



## Synchrohow (Nov 15, 2006)

FuriousPig said:


> Just caught Antiques Road Show tonight & the HP01 & the Synchronar were on it; although they all seemed more excited by the Pulsar P1(?) which doesn't look anywhere near as eye catching.
> 
> Suppose it all depends on why you collect.


 Hello All,

Intersesting! Would that be a recent episode or a re run? Is there a link to view it online? Or are you talking about the Gentlmen named Loyd that did the presetation? He is a collector that doeas not know the true Synchronar History and yes owns too many Pulsars not to brag them up.

Anyway the technology in the Synchronar far esceeds the Pulsar IMO.First Solar Powered,First programmed/perpetual calendar,First and still the only watch the user can easily change the speed without tools or opening the back to +- 4 seconds a year accuracy.Thats just to name a few besides the fact my father had earlier prototypes than Hamilton/Pulsar.I still have the first from 1968 that used a tunning Fork with wire filliament display before watch size LED digits,low voltage Ic,s and reliable Quartz Crystals were available.Nice to hear some of the nice comments from people who still apreciate my fathers work.Lots of work was involved to get these early solid state electronic type watches to market including the amzing HP-01,then of course the flurry of cheaper models and silicon valley selling chips to anyone interested entered the market and pricing and quality went out the window.Glad I still custom build them using LED digits that in the case of the Synchronar never needed an LCD display like the rest of the industry had to switch to for battery saving problems not mention poor viewing in Sunlight.Just my 2 cents

Howard Riehl


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I specifically watched the road show tonight, but it must have been a different showing. Are you talking the American version or the UK version ARS? IS there a link to see it?

Howard Riehl :notworthy:, Nice to see you check in... I didn't even know you were on here, sir!


----------



## Synchrohow (Nov 15, 2006)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> I specifically watched the road show tonight, but it must have been a different showing. Are you talking the American version or the UK version ARS? IS there a link to see it?
> 
> Howard Riehl :notworthy:, Nice to see you check in... I didn't even know you were on here, sir!


I was only aware of the American version so i guess it was the UK version you watched.I will try to find a link to the Loyd interview version(which now that i think about it must have been the UK version) from a few years back.Meanwhile if someone can find a link or way to view the episode you watched that would be very interesting.

It has been awhile since i posted but can't find my other 26 posts?

Kind Regards


----------



## Synchrohow (Nov 15, 2006)

Synchrohow said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > I specifically watched the road show tonight, but it must have been a different showing. Are you talking the American version or the UK version ARS? IS there a link to see it?
> ...


update

To see Lloyd Harveys presentation to UK ARS you can go to his website theledwatch.com When i saw the video in 2007 it did not contain the opening about the car or fashion of the era.With Lloyd's permission maybe we can post a link.Like i said it is mostly Pulsars he pushes the value on.He bought a Black Synchronar from me which is located to the right of the Pulsar calculator.


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

Synchrohow said:


> Synchrohow said:
> 
> 
> > Mechanical Alarm said:
> ...


Yes it was the UK ARS. Shot at the De La Warr Pavilion in 2 parts the first shown Dec 2007 & the second Jan 2008. The theme was about what would be collectable in 30 years; as they were celebrating 30 years on air. Just prior to the watches was a couple that had smuggled out some propaganda posters from Cuba which was also very interesting.

As I said; the centre piece was the Pulsar. But, because of this post, my eyes were immediately drawn to the Synchronar.

It's a small, intertwined, internet world is it not? As per Mechanical Alarms advice I Googled the Synchronar & had just finished by reading the Ups & Downs of you, Howard, on another forum & visiting your eBay page & lo, you turn up here. Seems like it has been hard work carrying the mantle of an inherited design icon & I wish you all the luck for the future.

I feel guilty hijacking dickstars thread on the lovely HP01, also, on my 'If I win the lottery' list but if someone wants to start another thread I am quite interested to see the differences between the various Synchronar models.


----------



## Synchrohow (Nov 15, 2006)

FuriousPig said:


> Synchrohow said:
> 
> 
> > Synchrohow said:
> ...


I guess i feel a tad guilty to but we are still talking about a video for the amazing HP01 and The Synchronar which became part of this thread after photos were shown.Anyway sorry Dickstar if any hijacking is perceived.I just had contact woth Lloyd and he said he heard from a friend about the UK episode.By the end of the day/evening we will have this figured out.He also told me it was once on youtube and he is currently trying to find the original link.Will keep everyone updated.You never know,Lloyd might even join here and provide the link to his presentation.Yes i dealt with a few individuals at another site that turned on me but it was mostly the site owner who has tarnished my name just because i did not want his help in building an official Synchronar site.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi chaps

No problem at all, I love the information these forums provides!

Am very pleased with the watch, although one of our 'big bosses' wasn't so chuffed when I used it to tell him (on the QT after a meeting) that he'd got his maths wrong to the tune of Â£150K and had already submitted the figures to the government :tongue2:


----------



## flame (Apr 2, 2009)

dickstar1977 said:


> Hi chaps
> 
> No problem at all, I love the information these forums provides!
> 
> Am very pleased with the watch, although one of our 'big bosses' wasn't so chuffed when I used it to tell him (on the QT after a meeting) that he'd got his maths wrong to the tune of Â£150K and had already submitted the figures to the government :tongue2:


Hi Tom

Sounds like a dodgy expenses claim to me :lol:

Neil


----------

